# Using Stream this morning and the 30 second skip button suddenly disappeared, why?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am using Tivo Stream with my Samsung Tab 4 10.1" running Android.

There must have been a new update because I was watching a show while on my treadmill and I noticed the 30 second skip button is gone. 

Without that button, it's much harder to skip past the commercials. You have to guess now by pushing the timeline but's not accurate at all.

Is there any way to get that 30 sec button back?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is still there, bottom right.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh. I see it now. It's now the arrow button. Before the actually said "30 seconds".

I liked the previous button because it was larger and easier to press.

This arrow button is not responsive at least on this particular tablet.

Thanks.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

atomarchio said:


> Oh. I see it now. It's now the arrow button. Before the actually said "30 seconds".
> 
> I liked the previous button because it was larger and easier to press.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the android app, but the iOS app allows you to swipe right to jump ahead 30 seconds. I find this much more convenient. I don't recall, but it may need to be turned on in the settings for this swipe function to work.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

The "30 seconds" button on lower right is gone. 

Apparently, you have press the arrow button is just to the right of where the "30 seconds" button used to be.

I am really annoyed they took this button away. It worked much better before.

Any idea if they will bring this back?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I was just trying this, and I also find it almost impossible to hit the new button on my Nexus 7 2013 model. At least 7 out of 10 attempts don't work.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I know it's completely ridiculous. The old "30 second" button was much more reliable.

Tivo MUST FIX THIS! Otherwise I wasted $130 on the Stream which is going to make me very angry!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Have you tried the TiVo "Classic" app?


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

What do you mean by that? I don't see more than one option.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Uninstall the new app and install the "Classic" app if you want to use the old one.

If you hit the button multiple times, it will still work. Or just use the slider for ~3 min...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> What do you mean by that? I don't see more than one option.


Go to the play store. Search on "Tivo". Select "tivo app for android". One of the options you will be presented with is "TiVo Classic".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Uninstall the new app and install the "Classic" app if you want to use the old one.


It's not necessary to uninstall the new app.



jrtroo said:


> If you hit the button multiple times, it will still work. Or just use the slider for ~3 min...


I'm not having any real problems with the skip button on the new app but I have a 12.2" pad.


----------

